# Bigger than parlour but not full sized?



## Speirsy11 (Jan 3, 2018)

I've recently fallen back into the fold with my first guitar in 25 years.... Now that I'm in full addiction mode, I figured I'd like to buy an acoustic to go with my Les Paul. 

I'm looking for something that isn't as small as a parlour sized acoustic but isn't a "full sized" model either.... I'm not even sure this is a thing (again, full rookie here) but I'd like it to be... Is there like a parlour+ size? I look online and it seems like there are so many options I don't even know where to start. 

Can anyone suggest something to look at in the $500-$750 range? Or perhaps give me an idea of a description/name/type that I can use when looking online? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I had a newer Sigma 3/4 and the quality was amazing. As good as anything I have ever seen.
They show up on Kijiji fairly often for 300-400$.

15 Series – Sigma Guitars


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Grand Auditorium, Grand Concert... those body sizes are smaller than a dreadnaught (which I assume is what you mean by full sized). Lots of options from many manufacturers- FS series from Yamaha is a great option that's reasonably priced and offers good value. LS6 fits your range also though at a higher pricepoint than the FS guitars.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Agree with Capnjim, Sigmas are really good bang for the buck. Tried a few here in town and was impressed.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

In your price range, Seagull make some good options. S6 comes to mind but they have several shapes that are smaller than a dread on their website. I bought my daughter an S6 SWS (Solid Wood Series) and it's a fine guitar. They are also plentiful enough to easily find one used below your threshold. 
Seagull Guitars


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Concert/Folk sized,... Seagull, Art & Lutherie, Simon & Patrick. Canadian built and in your price range.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 1991 model of this guitar:

Norman Guitars Canada - B20 Folk

It's very comfortable to play, considerably smaller than a typical dreadnaught, but still with a full size neck and scale length.

It's noticably quieter than a typical dread as well.

I haven't played a NEW one of these in years, so I'm not sure what the current models are like, but I certainly enjoy mine very much.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

S&P Woodland Pro Series $370 Long and McQuade

Coastline Cedar Folk QIT

Both great smaller guitars. Canadian made. The S6 is locally grown wild cherry back and side while the S&P is mahogany. They are hard to find used but both New are under $400. TRIC Case is a nice addition as well especially in frigid Winterpeg.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gary787 said:


> S&P Woodland Pro Series $370 Long and McQuade.


No, it is $699 for this all solid wood guitar,...Godin Guitars - S&P Woodland Pro Folk Burst


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would take a look at the following:

In alphabetical order.

Alvarez Masterworks
Blueridge
Eastman
Seagull or S & P
Yamaha


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> I would take a look at the following:
> 
> In alphabetical order.
> 
> ...


Could you find them in alphabetical order I wonder?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I agree with most suggestions so far, orchestra models.
But as you are an electric guy, I think scale lenght and nut width would matter.

You are looking for something about 25" scale lenght ?
(parlor go as short as 24")

Well, should I guess you also look for narrow string spacing ?
Acoustics stand between 1 5/8" and 1 3/4" nut width.

I wish you the best in your quest. ;-)

Your feeback would be interesting to some others wishing to follow same path.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> No, it is $699 for this all solid wood guitar,...Godin Guitars - S&P Woodland Pro Folk Burst


Thanks for the correction it was the Songsmith Godin Guitars - Folk Acoustic Guitar - Songsmith Burst


----------



## Speirsy11 (Jan 3, 2018)

Wow, got busy at work and haven't had a chance to reply. Thanks for all the help everyone.

I went down to Long & McQuade on my way home from the office as well as St. John's Music. Both had several options that have been suggested here as well as a couple of others. I've narrowed my choices down to either the S&P Songsmith Folk or the Seagull in the same price range. Going to make my final decision today at lunch and pull the trigger. Leaning pretty heavily towards the S&P as it just felt like the right size, shape and sound for me. 

St. John's music also had a Line 6 Variax 700 acoustic that really caught my eye. Size wise it seems like a great fit and has all those cool features for my son and I to play around with..... 

I don't remember having so many choices years ago....... What a great hobby.

Thanks again; will update once the final purchase is made.


----------



## Speirsy11 (Jan 3, 2018)

So, sometimes its better to be lucky than good.......

Walked into Quest Musique over lunch and as I'm walking in they are putting out a Seagull Excursion Folk that they just took on trade......

Excursion Natural Folk Solid Spruce

Pulled the trigger on it, got it for $245 with a gig bag. Can't beat that. Thanks again for the help prior to purchase everyone.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats! 

Good price.

ENJOY!


----------



## Speirsy11 (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks! And thanks for getting the pic up..... I'm not exactly a tech genius apparently.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats. Just a quick note that you may already be aware of. Play the shit out of it. Play it hard and play it long. Those Seagulls open up over a bit of time and playing an sound fantastic once they're worked in (depending on how new that one is).s Might already be broken in a bit.


----------



## Speirsy11 (Jan 3, 2018)

This one has a bit of use but still lots of break in remaining according to the guys at the shop. I’ve had my hands all over it today and am very pleased so far. Great sound, great feel and the perfect size for what I was after.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Taylor has some lower end small guitars in that price range, the 112 and 114 I believe.

I know this isn't helping, but I recently tried a Martin 0-18 and had to ask the guy at L&M to take it away from me lol.


----------



## Speirsy11 (Jan 3, 2018)

Yeah, that 0-18 would be a beauty but it would be like buying a 911 Turbo for a 16 yr old given my current skill level. I’m happy and financially solvent with my used Seagull!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Speirsy11 said:


> Yeah, that 0-18 would be a beauty but it would be like buying a 911 Turbo for a 16 yr old given my current skill level. I’m happy and financially solvent with my used Seagull!


Same for me, but I'd enjoy it anyway!


----------

